# Black Sin Innenzug im Rahmen gebrochen



## tangoba62 (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

heute habe ich festgestellt (nachdem der Umwerfer schon seit langer Zeit nur mit enorm viel Kraft umgelegt werden kann)das der Innenzug im Rahmen gebrochen ist und somit der Schaltzug nicht mehr leichtgängig verlegt werden kann.

Gibt es seitens Radon Lösungsvorschläge oder hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt ??

Beste Grüße
udo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Dezember 2015)

tangoba62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute habe ich festgestellt (nachdem der Umwerfer schon seit langer Zeit nur mit enorm viel Kraft umgelegt werden kann)das der Innenzug im Rahmen gebrochen ist und somit der Schaltzug nicht mehr leichtgängig verlegt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte direkt Kontakt mit unserer Serviceabteilung aufnehmen - die Kollegen werden Dir hier sicherlich schnell weiterhelfen können...

Bei Online-Kauf: 02225-8888132

Megastore Bonn: 0228-9784824

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangoba62 (21. Dezember 2015)

Habe Kontakt aufgenommen und Fotos geschickt. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt !

Grüße
Udo


----------



## JogiderBaer (13. Mai 2016)

Was kam eigentlich bei raus? Ich hab bei mir einen Nokonliner eingezogen. Ist noch nicht ganz so gut wie aussen verlegt aber sieht halt cleaner aus und schaltet wesentlich besser als vorher.


----------

